
What was Leonardo da Vinci doing at your age? - clouddrover
https://edition.cnn.com/interactive/style/leonardo500/
======
Ruth_K
I loved this site, thanks for sharing! And according to the test by my age, he
finished his first famous painting and started the second. I`m not famous but
accomplished a few things, too.

